# A few loose screws.



## ronlane (Nov 29, 2020)

Got to spend a few minutes with the Canon MP-E65mm macro yesterday. I don't own this lens but I'd like to. It's fun to get to use it at times. No image stacking on these just single shot images.

1)




 

2)


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 1, 2020)

Good shots.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice set.

Your really getting quite a collection of great studio images.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Nice set.
> 
> Your really getting quite a collection of great studio images.



Thank you. It helps to have the time to practice and then have enough lighting gear to pull it off. On Saturday, we had an AD400 with octa, 2 AD200's with barn doors and gels, a 2x2 softbox, a reflector, a white foam core and that is just what we used. We had an flashpoint 360 and at least one speed light that we didn't end up needing (or using).


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 1, 2020)

Very cool!  Is that first one an action shot?  It looks almost like they are caught mid fall.  


Have you seen the screw "citiyscape" macro shots that people have created?  I have been planning to do one for sometime but never seem to get to it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 1, 2020)

I see bumps on bumps  nice lens and shooting.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Very cool!  Is that first one an action shot?  It looks almost like they are caught mid fall.
> 
> 
> Have you seen the screw "citiyscape" macro shots that people have created?  I have been planning to do one for sometime but never seem to get to it.



Thank you Sharon. No it was a static shot. Had them all on a mirror and we just moved them around as needed. 

I have not seen that macro. I may have to revisit this one soon with another mirror, this one was producing ghosting and I don't know why.



K9Kirk said:


> I see bumps on bumps  nice lens and shooting.



Thank you.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 1, 2020)

The MP-E65 is a great bit of kit if very frustrating at times.  Brilliant when it hits the mark tho.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> The MP-E65 is a great bit of kit if very frustrating at times.  Brilliant when it hits the mark tho.



Agreed. I am for sure going to get a focus rail before or when I get the 65. I saw one that I may get for this winter.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 1, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > The MP-E65 is a great bit of kit if very frustrating at times.  Brilliant when it hits the mark tho.
> ...




I don't use a focus rail with mine as I'm rarely shooting inanimate objects but it's perfect for focus stacking the likes of these screws.

Pretty much a no go for insects and bugs etc unless they have been killed or incapacitated, which is something I do not concur with in the name of photography but it does happen.

Anyhow, good luck with it when you get it, you'll love it.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



Thanks, yes I understand it won't be good for bugs and insects, although I am waiting on the review from a guy in the UK that is going to test the rail on bugs. We shall see.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 1, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...




I'd be interested in seeing his approach.  Stacking is pretty useless if not impossible on a moving subject.  As indicated tho there are those who kill, chill or freeze bugs to enable focus stacking, which I personally find abhorrent however, it does go on.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 1, 2020)

Another really nice group of photos, Ron.
@Space Face, I agree with the statement about killing or incapacitating an insect or animal just to photograph it.


----------

